# probleme mit bequiet netzteil 600 watt E6 serie



## Bruce112 (23. September 2010)

hab den bequiet 600 watt netzteil quadrail 4 mal 12 volt schiene jeweils 18 ampere 


beim zocken geht wieder der pc einfach aus und startet wieder neu 

config 470 gtx +quadcore 3.6 ghz Q6600 auch 

netzteil kaufdatum ist 9.1.2009

immer wenn es draußen warmes wetter ist und in zimmer warm passiert mier das .

temps von grafikarte ist im grünen bereich 67 grad beim zocken hab den gelid icy kühler drauf .

hatte schon ne email zu bequiet geschrieben support ,ich versteh echt nicht wiso man nicht direkt mit ne austauschgerät kommt und den netzteil einfach austauschen läßt anstadt man das testen wolle bei bequiet .

und ohne netzteil kann ich garnicht den pc anschmeißen soll ich jetzt 4 wochen warten bis bequiet den netzteil testet oder wie . 

hab alles getestet cpu auf standarttakt gestellt wieder das selbe lüfter abgemacht das selbe ,was mier aufgefallen ist der netzteil wird nicht warm 

,hatte vor den 470 gtx ne 260 gtx und beim zocken wurde der netzteil schon lauhwarm .

und die aussage von bequiet das ich ne 650 watt holen soll ist doch ne witz oder ? nvidia gibt den 470 gtx mit 550 watt an von billignetzteil ausgesehen ,

meiner netzteil hatt auf der 12 volt schiene 48 ampere +gesamt 576 watt


----------



## Erzbaron (23. September 2010)

Bist du sicher das es am Netzteil liegt und nicht an einer deiner alten Aktionen oder am ocen??

Ich kann mich da an 2 alte Threads von dir erinnern ...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-betreiben-ueber-grafikarte-pcie-express.html

Netzteil E6 600watt frage bequiet - ForumBase


----------



## Bruce112 (23. September 2010)

hast aber gut recherschiert sportsfreund internet agent 00 X 

es liegt defintiv am netzteil ,keiner hatt mir gesagt wie ich es mit 2 netzteilen zu starten bekomme .


----------



## Psytis (23. September 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich den gpu kühler an den zalman lüftercontroller drann
> und keine probleme mehr .



aus deinem älteren thread.

wie wäre es wenn du einfach das OCen der Graka bleiben lässt?? anscheinend hast du ja nur probleme wenn du an der graka rumschraubst.


----------



## Bruce112 (23. September 2010)

was für ocen ? 

mit normalen spannung läuft der nicht mal 950mv 470 gtx
standartakt 

eher mit 0.900 mv 


ehe leute ich versteh überhaupt nicht wiso hier reinschreibt ich warte auf ne antwort von bequiet und nicht von euch .

die sache ist wenn es draußen 10 grad ist hab ich überhaupt keine probleme ,so wie jetzt 20 grad hab ich nur abstürze ,

ich werde verrückt .

wenn es ne software problem wäre hätte ich ne blusreen bekommen .


----------



## Philipus II (23. September 2010)

Wenn du die Garantiebedingungen gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass der Vor-Ort Austausch nur im ersten Jahr möglich ist. Ich schliesse aus der Tatsache, dass wir inzwischen September 2010 haben, dass dein Netzteil bereits älter als ein Jahr ist. Es ist daher völlig normal, dass kein Vorabtausch stattfinden kann.
Du wirst nicht drum rumkommen, das Netzteil einzusenden.

Meiner Erfahrung nach dauert es etwa 10 Tage, bis das Netzteil getauscht ist. 4 Wochen sind eher zu hoch angesetzt.

Das Problem mit den Temperaturen deutet für mich eher nicht auf ein Netzteilproblem hin. Netzteile werden üblicherweise nicht zeitweise instabil, wenn sie überhitzen, sondern erleiden wenn dauerhaften Schaden.
Unter uns rate ich dir daher zu gründlicher Ursachenforschung.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (24. September 2010)

Hallo Bruce112

Kannst du bitte deine Hardwarekonfiguration posten und auflisten was du bisher gemacht hast?


----------



## Bruce112 (24. September 2010)

so hab mal gestern im bios den pcie express mehr spannung gegeben 0.1 Volt  


test durschlaufen lassen kein problem zurzeit aber 


schaut euch mal den spannungswerte an ,

bis wieviel kann der gpu vcc 3.29 V  runtergehen und sind die im grünen bereich .

wieviel watt bietet den der Pcie express slot  gegenüber  Pcie 2.0 

hab ne p 35 chipsatz  mit pcie express 1.0 

einzige spannung der am meisten sinkt sind die 

+3.3 
+5 Volt bereitschaftsmodus 
Gpu Vcc 

zur vergleich im normalen idle betrieb 
Informationsliste Wert
Sensor Eigenschaften 
Sensortyp ITE IT8718F  (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensortyp Analog Devices ADT7473  (NV-I2C 2Eh)
Motherboard Name Gigabyte EP31 / EP35 / G33 / P31 / P35 Series
Gehäusezutritt gefunden Nein

Temperaturen 
Motherboard 30 °C  (86 °F)
CPU 28 °C  (82 °F)
1. CPU / 1. Kern 46 °C  (115 °F)
1. CPU / 2. Kern 42 °C  (108 °F)
1. CPU / 3. Kern 34 °C  (93 °F)
1. CPU / 4. Kern 34 °C  (93 °F)
Grafikprozessor (GPU) 28 °C  (82 °F)
GPU Diode 29 °C  (84 °F)
GPU Speicher 28 °C  (82 °F)
GPU Umgebung 26 °C  (79 °F)
SAMSUNG HD103SJ 26 °C  (79 °F)
Seagate ST3500630AS 33 °C  (91 °F)

Kühllüfter 
CPU 988 RPM
Stromversorgung 851 RPM
Lüfter 4 1347 RPM
Grafikprozessor (GPU) 40%

Spannungswerte 
CPU Kern 1.44 V
+3.3 V 3.31 V
+12 V 12.32 V
+5 V Bereitschaftsmodus 5.27 V
VBAT Batterie 3.23 V
DIMM 1.90 V
GPU Vcc 3.33 V


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (24. September 2010)

Hallo Bruce112

Mit Hardwarekonfiguration meinte ich die Bezeichnung der von dir verwendeten Komponenten.
Und was hast du alles gemacht, seit du diese Abstürze hast?


----------



## Bruce112 (24. September 2010)

Intel Quad 6600@3.6ghz@Vcore 1.45
Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3R
Point of View 470 GTX 
Megahelm rev.B
4Gb DDR 2 /800mhz (MDT)
Bequiet 600 Watt
Windows 7 / 64 bit
Samsung T240 

zalman lüftercontroller sind 

3 mal 120 mm lüfter dran 
1 mal 140 mm 
5 volt 
2mal 92 mm  gpu lüfter alle laufen bei 5 volt 

bis jetzt hatte ich alle lüfter abgemacht 

ich hab nur den netzteil gedreht früher hatt ich den gtx260 
und der netzteil hatt nach oben geschaut 

und wo ich den 470 gtx eingebaut hatte habe ich den netzteil nach unten gedreht  weil er sonst die warme luft von 470 gtx abbekommen hätte das wars auch .

ansonsten habe ich den netzteil jetzt wieder gedreht  nach oben und der deckel von gehäuse ist offen ab und zu hab ich den mit staubsauger gereinigt das wars auch .

momemtan habe ich keine probleme hab eben mal test durschlaufen lassen ,kein problem  das wird sich zeigen nach 2 wochen ,ob es noch probleme gibt


----------



## Klutten (1. Oktober 2010)

@ Bruce112

Wenn du dir mal die Forenregeln ansiehst wirst du sehen, dass das Veröffentlichen von persönlichen Daten - und hier zählen insbesondere Namen zu - nicht im öffentlichen Teil geschehen darf. Wenn du also ein spezielles Problem mit einem ganz bestimmten Ansprechpartner hast, so kontaktiere die Sipport-Mitarbeiter bitte per PN oder Mail.


----------



## Bruce112 (1. Oktober 2010)

alles klar 

so wie es aussieht hatte ich doch recht gehabt mit den netzteil  (Kaputt),ansonsten hätte ich keine E7 600 watt straight power bekommen 


und bezüglich jetzt zu dem neuen netzteil wie lang habe ich jetzt garantie drauf E7 Straight 600 watt 3 jahre ?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Bruce112

Die Garantie verlängert sich nicht durch einen Austausch, es gilt das Erstkaufdatum.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. November 2010)

@ Bruce112

hättest du das NT zu *listan.net* gesendet dan hättest du garantiert innerhalb von 2Wochen ein nigelnagel neues netzteil erhalten.


----------

